# struggling with no/low carbs



## smile4loubie (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm really struggling when it comes to what foods i can eat. I'm trying to eat as little carbs as possible but I don't know what to replace them with.
As alot of you know my care hasn't been great but I got an appointment on Tuesday to get me referred to the CEDAR centre in Guildford and hopefully to a dietician, but until then.. help? again? Please? lol xx


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 1, 2010)

Not a clue sorry. I try the lower GI carbs rather than no carbs. So brown rice, wholemeal spaghetti that kind of thing. If I had to replace them completely I would have no idea where to start! 
I have replaced my usually carb high breakfast cereal with a slice of vogels toast & a scrambled egg, up the protien and minimise the carbs is my idea for that one.

Anyway I probably havent helped you much so sorry!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 1, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> Not a clue sorry. I try the lower GI carbs rather than no carbs. So brown rice, wholemeal spaghetti that kind of thing. If I had to replace them completely I would have no idea where to start!
> I have replaced my usually carb high breakfast cereal with a slice of vogels toast & a scrambled egg, up the protien and minimise the carbs is my idea for that one.
> 
> Anyway I probably havent helped you much so sorry!



lol You've helped, you've helped, =) x


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 1, 2010)

Lou I was told that the CEDAR place is the place to go for all the answers, get a phone number out of them too in case you NEED to speak to them about something. Does that mean you're on a DAFNE course, hope it goes well whatever.

A few things I have when I want to go low/no carb.

fish and salad
bacon and eggs
meat and vegetables

and any combination of the above, lots of nice fish and meat out there, and fill up with vegetables maybe?

Sometimes cus cus is good not sure if it's classified as low carb but in my head it is!!

Check out the low carb thread on here there's a lot of "chat" in it but some good suggestions I think, I'll dig it out and link you up if I know how to!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 1, 2010)

try this 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2316&highlight=carbers+thread


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 2, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Lou I was told that the CEDAR place is the place to go for all the answers, get a phone number out of them too in case you NEED to speak to them about something. Does that mean you're on a DAFNE course, hope it goes well whatever.
> 
> A few things I have when I want to go low/no carb.
> 
> ...



Im not there yet, got appointment on tuesday to get referred back there. Thanks for the ideas rossi xx


----------



## Knapweed (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been on a low carb diet since last May. I have 3 low carb cook books which I use very regularly:

Low Carb Gourmet - Karen Barnaby
500 Low Carb recipes - Dana Carpender
The Big Book of Low Carb Recipes - Nicola Graimes

I love making curries (use ghee not oil) and I shred and microwave cauliflower to have as a rice substitute (you can stir fry it too). Had to give up the nan bread and chapattis 

Breakfast for me is usually scrambled eggs with sausages (already cooked and reheated in microwave). Quick and easy.

Hope this helps,

Ken


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 2, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> ...........Hi everyone,
> I'm really struggling when it comes to what foods i can eat. I'm trying to eat as little carbs as possible but I don't know what to replace them with...........


Hi Loubie,

Meat, fish, cheese, vegetables, salads etc, etc?

Maybe fruit even if you test and find that fruit doesn't do any harm to your blood glucose levels as it doesn't do to mine.

Best wishes - John


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 4, 2010)

I generally bulk up my meals with lots of veg, sometimes taking the vegetarian option as well. I haven't cut out the carbs completely and I don't carb count, I just eat a lot less than I used to. I like most veg so it hasn't been to hard to stick to for me. Carrots are great, they're high in fibre and very filling, I use them as a snack with humous.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 18, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm humous!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 18, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm humous!



Oh yeah, and it's so easy to make your own too. All you need is a tin of chickpeas drained, garlic, lemon juice, s&p to taste and maybe a tablespoon of olive oil. Shove it all in a liquidiser and there you are.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 19, 2010)

Some recipes suggest you add a little tahini as well, which is sesame paste.


----------



## bev (Feb 19, 2010)

Just remember - its not actually carb free so you cant eat a lot of it unless you inject!Bev


----------

